# Short chopper ride



## sunny91 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi; i have found this video..

Sunny


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2007)

Lucky no one was seriously hurt or killed.... Where was the situational awareness when its needed??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, what hit him? (it was too fast I couldn't see it looked like a plane though).


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 10, 2007)

I think he hurt the building with the tail..

Sunny


----------



## david_layne (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks to me like he caught the bi-fold hanger door with his main rotor. If you can figure out the "N" number you could get the accident report.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2007)

Agree with David, he hit the hanger with his main rotor...


----------



## david_layne (Mar 10, 2007)

lesofprimus we are neighbours.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2007)

When I first started flying helos that was my biggest worry, because we would get down into the trees pretty much. I remember the first NOE flight we did I could have sworn the trees were inches from our blades. Over time I learned how to tell the pilot we were too close and he needed to adjust and I could get them close to buildings or anythign that was required down to fractions of a feet just by calling them in.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2007)

David, just call me les.... I live in Ocean Springs, and am currently running a job at Springhill College in Mobile...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

I guess it was the myopic view of the camera, because he looked like he was quite a way from the bldg. But based upon the damage, that has to be it. Good Lord. Looks like the lady was injured. $$$$$$


----------



## Glider (Mar 12, 2007)

Goes to show that the stupid things often cause the accidents, basics, basics, basics


----------

